# DIW and BAB



## myingling (Oct 25, 2014)

2 pots got spun up the left is desert iron wood I got from @shadetree_1 turned realy nice ( but don't care for the smell lol )and made for good soundin lookin caller
right black ash burl ,,,,both copper - glass

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC (Oct 25, 2014)

Beauties, Mike!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Oct 25, 2014)

Real nice Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice pair Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 26, 2014)

Those are nice. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice looking calls ! The DIW will camouflage your scent or scare the birds into thinking something died around here and its not a place they need to be

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

